# Keyboard suggestions



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

What keyboard do you guys recommend? (No swiftkey)


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

Stock.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

I miss ICS keyboard cause it had the quick shortcuts for symbols.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

smartkeyboard pro.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Stock.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

swype, but only if you learn all the shortcuts. otherwise, use whatever.


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

monky_1 said:


> What keyboard do you guys recommend? (No swiftkey)


Why no Swiftkey?


----------



## jerseyboy357 (Sep 25, 2011)

Big Buttons Keyboard. It has reduced my big thumb typos by nearly 70%ish

Tapped from my FF 02 Nexus.


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

iNate71 said:


> Why no Swiftkey?


I just don't like it anymore and voice search always fc the app which is rather annoying.and themes are $hit


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

SWYPE!!!


----------



## jpin321 (Feb 24, 2012)

I use km launcher, Swype for portrait and stock for landscape. Love the combination.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

